# Doble Isla sequía disyuntor



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Double Island drought breaker.

Hi Guys, pro-angler normally does the posts but he was working today while Salticrack and I snuck up the beach this morning for a well overdue paddle.
Salty hasn't fished much since he started to build the ARK so he was a bit out of condition as his surf entry showed. He didn't have the oomph to get the forward momentum he needed with the breakers trapping him in the rather large wavezone that you get up the beach. I had a good run and he met me huffing and puffing out the back about 10 minutes later. I thought he must have rolled and gone back in till I spotted him wet and bedraggled looking like he'd just paddled from Noosa.
Anyway we had these xxl pillies from Matty at swan BH and salti reckoned we would get a big one today. 6 sharks later and I thought we'd run out of bait before we get where we are going. I chased birds and bait north and east while salti hung a bit closer to the LZ as he didn't feel like paddling too far. 
When I got close enough I saw the bait fish frolicking and sunning themselves while the birds feasted. not one bust up, like there just wasn't any predators.
By about 8.30 we had seen the best of the weather as the northerly and the swell came up so I decided to head for home. 
Salty was about 150m south of me as I was doing the old slow troll, stop and light a cigarette routine, which has worked many a time and sure enough as I was shielding my lighter trying to light my *** in the wind, my new charter special went off. I had the ratchet on so I could hear it in the wind and it was screaming. dropped the lighter in the drink in my lunge for the rod and it was on. I thought initially it was another shark but bigger until it turned not long into its first run and had me holding my short overhead rod straight down in the water as it ran underneath me. once the kayak straightened a bit I had a fair idea it was big as 30lb braid was still peeling off the reel. I had the drag loaded right up and was still dialing up the button just to slow him down. After I stopped him he went deep and I had the thought of another shark just bigger. Anyway he took a bit of lifting, the fight lasted about 20 minutes I reckon, but finally I got a glimpse of that beautiful shiny coat and then went into phase 2 of the fight. Landing this monster without a gaff. dickhead left it in the ute on the beach didn't I. I got his head up and I have to admit he was stuffed, I swam him around a couple of loops until his tail was close enough but as I had his head up his tail was down, so I had to hang my right leg over and lift his tail up with my foot gently until I could grab it. A short struggle later and he was in with me, head under the prowlers rudder and tail almost over my shoulder. By that time salti had almost made it over and we headed home. we both got rolled in the gnarly surf but both agreed we would get back and do it again as soon as we could. No scales over 22kg so the estimate was 25kg+ and measured in at 1460mm.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

That's a horse!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2012)

Very nice. Send them south to us.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Cracker spanish congrats.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Betcha pleased with that! Niiice fish!

Jimbo


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Outstanding fish, I'd suggest you keep smoking it obviously helps with the mojo   enjoyed your story and you did well without the gaff.

Cheers
Ant


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Great story and a sensational fish. Worth the swim on the way in.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

It's posts like these that got me sucked into kayak fishing...and I'm still living in hope!

Well done, I'd have trouble enough staying connected to one of those from a boat, let alone a kayak.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Your address? I'm hungry. :lol: :lol:

After that stunt, James will never work again. :shock:

trev


----------



## madkeenfisher (Jul 24, 2008)

FARK!! NOW THAT IS ONE BIG MAC. BLOODY AWESOME TO SEE AND ALSO TO KNOW THAT THEY ARE STILL SWIMMING AROUND. NO NEED FOR THE XMAS HAM THIS YEAR WHEN YOU HAVE SPANISH MAC TO EAT. GREAT CATCH.

Cheers MAD


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

blindness


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

scater said:


> blindness


Wondered why my eyesight was going....couldn't see the waves at Noosa. :shock: You know what I mean Sam.

trev


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Stonker Pedro mate we'll done ,if only they would come south ,well maybe we will have a story tomorrow. Salty ol boy are you still polishing your marbles or you gunna get some fish from the U- boat soon ? Take some tips from the younger boet, his kicking your ass around the Dam!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

Unreal mad fish , cheers


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Well done Guys, great catch and an interesting report. I am green with envy, would love to land one of them.

Tom


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Aweso - If they're that big in December imagine what May might hold in store...

Muchos Ciguatera praobales...


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Awesome fish mate, congratulations.


----------



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

Shoulda pulled a sicky..


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

spooled1 said:


> Aweso - If they're that big in December imagine what May might hold in store...
> 
> Muchos Ciguatera praobales...


STOP THAT Dan. They're having fun.

trev


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Dang!
That's a Christmas Cracker that is!!

Nice write up too, thanks


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> I am doing a rain dance hoping it will wash away all the piss out of dunes till next we go.


Thought you drank the piss? *

trev

*(for Eddy - viewtopic.php?f=21&t=58907 - An Oz term for beer, but also urine).


----------

